# 50g saltwater project



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm in the process of setting up a 50g long saltwater tank the one thing I need to figure out is my overflow. My idea is only putting one 1in bulkhead slightly off center but I'm wondering if this is gonna be enough I got a 2500gph return pump that's going in a 20g long or a 30g DIY sump. So is a single 1in hole gonna be sufficient? Will be all PVC pipe to sump an return will be 3\4 in return pipe.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

GPM/GPH Flow based on PVC Pipe Size, ie, How much water can flow through Sch 40 Pvc Pipe Size 1/2" 3/4" 1" 1.5" 2" 2.5" 3" 4" 6"
I would assume no more than 750GPH for a 1 inch gravity fed pipe and in the 600GPH range for a 3/4 return(just guessing from experience).


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok that chart helps I just try to find a 2.5 in bulkhead cause I already got the pump I use it for water changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Bulkheads and hole saws to match available here;
Saltwater and Reef Aquarium Supplies - Bulk Reef Supply
Good luck.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I have them on hold. The hole saw bits I got today I bought an assorted pack cause I'm drilling a couple other tanks


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Lil update I got the 30g for the sump payed $30 for it got filters an lights an a 10g wit it not a bad deal. But having second thoughts cause its in great shape thinking just making it the dt I'm only up sizing cause I'm wanting to get a dwarf flame angel. 50g prolly won't be empty for another yr


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok the 50g is no longer an idea I went with 30g its all setup an ready just waiting for salt mix to start cycle. Tested with water today works great also had to down size pump it was to much for the tank. Went with a 660gph hydrofoam pump wit 3\4 drain an 1\2 in return. Painted background silver wit a blue dragon it looks sweet I really wish I could post pics. Bad part I had to stick with 10g sump will upgrade when have new stand


----------

